# Painting as a hobby



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi friends.

Just curious if there are any painters among us. I've been painting as a hobby on and off for years myself. I do mostly what could be described as abstract expressionism. I've never had any formal art instruction (and some would say it shows, lol) but I enjoy it as a relaxing hobby. Here's one of my recent works. I'd really like to see others paintings, or pieces from known artists that you're fond of.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I actually have an MA in Art though the specialization is Art Ed. I spent many happy hours in painting classes, figure and 'whatever'. My own works (few that they are) tend more toward surrealism. It wasn't on purpose but sometimes what you think the painting should be conflicts with what the painting wants to be. The painting always wins.

I'll post a couple of examples once the download from my phone and I figure how to reduce the image size to something that fits the format.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm having a very hard time reducing the other one.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

From the Google Play store, second one down, Photo Compress 2.0. I use this. But may just be for Android. My only net connection is via cell phone. Great pic! We can expect some scantily clads?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm still struggling. 

Sadly, my son took my best figure study and hung it in his bedroom. The rest disappeared in the move.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Troones said:


> Hi friends.












Er, any chance that comes with viewing instructions?


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Peak and Pine said:


> View attachment 71605
> 
> 
> Er, any chance that comes with viewing instructions?


Viewing instructions $50 extra.


----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

I've painted solely in acrylics for near 25 years, though not a lot of improvement to show for it.  Have done mostly landscapes and florals-guess you'd say in a rather impressionistic manner.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Due to circumstances that are far too long to relate, once I finished my MA I wanted to go back to the studio. That didn't happen and I ended up turning to furniture building. I haven't done that in a long while but yesterday I got started re-tuning my machinery. Hopefully I will get the joiner/planer operational by dinnertime today. The cabinet saw will be easier and then I can turn my attention to my bandsaw. Once those three are up to snuff, I can start small (birdhouses) and then return to larger projects. What those will be is undetermined.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> Due to circumstances that are far too long to relate, once I finished my MA I wanted to go back to the studio. That didn't happen and I ended up turning to furniture building. I haven't done that in a long while but yesterday I got started re-tuning my machinery. Hopefully I will get the joiner/planer operational by dinnertime today. The cabinet saw will be easier and then I can turn my attention to my bandsaw. Once those three are up to snuff, I can start small (birdhouses) and then return to larger projects. What those will be is undetermined.


This is very interesting. Keep us informed as you go. I never built a bird house, but I built a tiny house. There's a thread on here someplace about it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm not an artist by any stretch of even the most fevered imagination, but I am quite impressed with each of the above offerings.!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Troones and OldSarge,

I imagine showing one's artistic creations might be challenging. But for those of us who have zero artistic talent I appreciate your willingness to share.

Very impressive gentlemen.


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

127.72 MHz said:


> Troones and OldSarge,
> 
> I imagine showing one's artistic creations might be challenging. But for those of us who have zero artistic talent I appreciate your willingness to share.
> 
> Very impressive gentlemen.


Thank you 127.72 MHz! Very kind of you.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

127.72 MHz said:


> Troones and OldSarge,
> 
> I imagine showing one's artistic creations might be challenging. But for those of us who have zero artistic talent I appreciate your willingness to share.
> 
> Very impressive gentlemen.


Why thank-you.


----------

